# what are your honest thoughts on this product



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

First, has anybody out there ever used this light or a light from this seller?

2nd, is it just too good to be true. Are there other K rating / spectrum bulbs that fit this style?
Does it sound like they know what they are talking about, or does it sound like they are trying to make you think you know less about what they are talking about, therefore making it seem like they know what they are talking about.

I am wondering, because I am thinking about getting a 70 watt or 150 watt hanging pendant style or standing 20" strip style (like Current Sunpod or 15" Sundial Pendant 1x150w HQI 2x32w PC ) and need to know wheather to consider this or forget it.

This is for an Oceanic 30 gallon cube tank ( I know 150 is high light, but I would hang it way above and with MH there is 70 watt or there is 150 watt, not too common to see 100 or 125) and could cut the photoperiod to 6 or 7 hours, or do a 3 hour with a 1.5 hour break and then a 4 hour or play around to get something that works.
And if the 150 proved to be WAY TOOOOOOOOO much light, that is fine, I can take it and use it for a future Reef project that I am planning and could go back to 70 watt, or PC or maybe a 70 watt MH / PC combo??????

again, what are your honest thoughts on this add

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260162069773&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I was also looking at this option

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260167584930&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

or this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270172552386&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

BUT

would a 24" light about 4 to 10 inches plus above a 20" tank look to LAME?

I say 4 inches to 10 plus because if it were a 150 watt MH, I would guess that I would hang it at least a foot above the water surface minimum but if it were the TEK then probably give it 3 to 5 inches above


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

I use a current outer orbit MH/CF fixture over my 29 gal. tank. (280 total watts) It is a 10K 150w MH and 2 65K-65w CF bulbs, but I have one of the CF bulbs unplugged, and only use the other in combo with the MH. (215 total watts) The CF comes on first for 2 hrs, then the MH for 6 hrs., then the CF turns off 2 hrs. after that. 10 hours total. It is a 24" fixture over a 30" tank. Its hung so high, that the difference in lengths is not real noticible, and doesnt really look bad. For me, I would think that a fixture that is LONGER than the tank would look better than one that is SHORTER than the tank. However a pendant fixture would be a different story.

The only way I'm able to use it is to hang it way above the tank. It is currently 42" above the substrate, and 26" above the waterline. The light spills into the room, completely lighting it up. It's great for me, because the room is too dark anyways but it could be a problem for other people. 
Hung too low and the tank is really hard to stabilize, and I get algae. But I dont think I can really hang it too high. The intensity is very strong. At its current height, with one of the CF bulbs unplugged, I have achieved good balance within the tank. Not too bright for the fish and doesnt cause algae if I keep up with the ferts, co2, etc.

I really like using it with the hanging equipment, though, because I can go from little intensity in the tank, to way too much. Complete control over the intensity. And I figure that as the bulbs get older and fade, I can just continue to lower the fixture to make up for it. The colors of the MH and CF are great, and so is their intensity. The tank sparkles and shimmers with ripples and shadows.

I'm sure you know all of this already, and I'm sorry if I'm just repeating something you already know for yourself.

I like the 2nd and 3rd links you posted and think they could work out great, but if they were hung high enough would probably pour a lot of light into your room. As for the sellers, I dont know. Just be sure to check their feedback, and I personally never buy from someone with less than 98-99% positive.

Sorry for the long post. I'm not trying to ramble, or preach to the choir. You probably already know more than me. Just thought I'd relay my experience using a huge light I got from ebay. Similar to what you are considering.

Happy shopping!

-Mike B-


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I didn't read the entire auction page, but advertising like that (various sizes of text, text of several different colors, such a huge listing for a $100 item) leads me to believe it's a bunch of crap. Personally, when I find auctions designed like that, I skip them.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

FacePlanted said:


> I'm sure you know all of this already, and I'm sorry if I'm just repeating something you already know for yourself.


I know some of it but want to bounce it around off other members and I never have used MH light yet, this will be a first. I have used PC and T5 NO and HO (TEK Rules) but any and all info, photoperiod suggestions, height from substrate / water surface info it GREAT and exactly what I am after along with finding out if that first seller was full of crap or not. I kind of knew or at least thought I knew the answer, just need to hear it from others



FacePlanted said:


> Sorry for the long post. I'm not trying to ramble, or preach to the choir. You probably already know more than me. Just thought I'd relay my experience using a huge light I got from ebay. Similar to what you are considering.
> -Mike B-


Do not be sorry, you are not rambleing, you are being thourough which is welcomed.
Obviously I don't know more then you about MH because I have never used them, I am just a little familiar with what they are and what they can do and don't go assuming things like that, why are you discrediting yourself, you shouldn't, you have been very helpful. Thanks



evercl92 said:


> I didn't read the entire auction page, but advertising like that (various sizes of text, text of several different colors, such a huge listing for a $100 item) leads me to believe it's a bunch of crap. Personally, when I find auctions designed like that, I skip them.


That is kind of what I thought, but since this is my first time purchasing MH and not knowing nearly as much as I do about Flourescent, T8, HO VHO, T5, PC, I just wanted to have other members with the MH experience chime in and make sure that what I thought was BS really was BS.
Looks like I have one check in the IS BS box right now.
Thanks


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

BTW, this is what I read in the very first link in the top post that I thought may or may not be BS
This is the particular paragraph, so take a read and post back Mythbuster style

Credible
Plausible
Busted

*Here's the dirty little secret:

If you buy an aquarium light fixture elsewhere, it's likely that the ballast inside the fixture is not designed to properly run the bulb. Aquarium bulbs come from largely offshore. The types of ballasts used in Asia differ from their North American counterparts. Quite often the open circuit voltages of American Ballasts are just too high. The most common aquarium lamps have integral starters that get burned out. I have seen this happen over and over again.

Because it's almost impossible to get 120 volt Japanese ballasts, the unscrupulous or unknowing fixture sellers just use the wrong ballast anyway. *


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

The ballast is a surplus ammo box... Is that to stop it from burning your house down?


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks, Goalcreas. I just didnt want to come across as a know-it-all blowhard.

The biggest part of using a MH, for me, was finding out how high I needed to hang it. I was tired of constantly buying more lights to put over my tank, and finally just went overkill. This way, at least I could still use it if I ever got a bigger tank in the future.

This article helped me a lot when trying to figure out a starting point on how high I needed to hang my fixture. I dont know the math behind it, or if it really applies to MH or CF bulbs, but the height reccomendations I got from the formula mentioned there seems to have worked out for me.
It really amazed me how high I had to hang the MH on my small 29 gal tank. I could probably lower it some now, but its doing the job just fine.

http://faq.thekrib.com/plant-lighting.html

When you have time, also check out this thread about hanging a fixture that is too bright for a small tank.
http://www.barrreport.com/general-p...-raising-height.html?highlight=raising+height
Its mostly the same info, though.

Ebay does have some great deals, though. You just have to be persistent, and sort through the hundreds of auctions for a good buy. There are scammers though. I always try to find someone who does a decent volume of business that also has a high feedback percentage. I thought I was gonna get burned on this particular fixture I'm talking about, but it was just the slow post office that made me worry. Just keep looking. I think its worth the trouble. I dont think I'll ever need to buy another light fixure after this one. (just bulbs though  )

Good luck!

-Mike B-


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the articles, i will read them when I get some time and come back with some questions about them I am sure.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Looks good to me. The ad copy is a bit over the top but the product looks decent.

Also his 125W CFL

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget

Is nothing to be sneered at. The same thing is $125 in stores here. They're ungodly bright and a few stores around here have replaced their halide fixtures with these.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

rs79 said:


> Looks good to me. The ad copy is a bit over the top but the product looks decent.
> 
> Also his 125W CFL
> 
> ...


Those bulbs looks like they would have a ton of restrike and you would have to have very good reflectors in order to get the light into the tank


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

One of those bulbs in a flood light type reflector, with the bulb socket sticking up in the air above the tank could be pretty efficient. It might then replace a MH pendant light. But, it would take a reflector made for that bulb. Not a DIY project.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

there is a hood / reflector for those bulbs.
Go look on e-bay in the Hydroponic section.
It might even be a Sunlight Supply (don't mark my words on that, but might be) made unit.
It is a large square white unit with green lettering on it. I imagine you could take the green letters off or paint it black.

It is marketed as being just as good as MH and way cooler and less to run, not verbatum, but something like that.

I looked at that option early this year when I was researching all lighting and ended up getting the TEK 4 fool 4 lamp fixture then.
However I did look at this fixture to hang above my 30 Oceanic cube.

I will have to find a link and post back to get your thoughts on the construction and quality of it because it would fit a 30 cube perfetly.


----------

